
Minecraft will get Oculus Rift support in next few weeks - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/28/12308268/minecraft-vr-oculus-rift-windows-10-launch
======
benmcnelly
Wonder if locomotion via controller will be an option along with teleporting
around.

